# Where's my reward?



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

So I find a blackberry in a parking lot. I figure the guy'll try to call or email his own phone so I'm carrying it around and not 20 minutes later he calls i say ya I'll meet you in the parking lot. The guy comes, takes the thing 'THANKS' and walks away.

Where's my fifty bucks? You know?

I don't mean to say I actually expected to get fifty bucks but aren't people supposed to atleast half-heartedly offer you a reward or take you out for a drink or something?

I could have just reset the thing and sold it on eBay... Some people...


Half-serious, 

Pablo


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Some people are so wrapped up in there own little world, they think little or nothing of anyone else. Also to do a good deed should be the reward in itself, in this day and age it is almost impossible to find anything or anyone doing any selfless act, you should be very proud of the fact that you did go down the easy path and simple sell it to create profit for yourself. I think you did the right thing by returning it. I also think the guy that lost it is a cheap ass and did not even consider "you" being more that just the finder.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Grey Legion said:


> Some people are so wrapped up in there own little world, they think little or nothing of anyone else. Also to do a good deed should be the reward in itself, in this day and age it is almost impossible to find anything or anyone doing any selfless act, you should be very proud of the fact that you did go down the easy path and simple sell it to create profit for yourself. I think you did the right thing by returning it. I also think the guy that lost it is a cheap ass and did not even consider "you" being more that just the finder.


Exactly!

I didnt actually expect anything for finding it I mean that'd be rediculous, but it would have been nice for him to half heartedly offer something so that I could refuse it and we could both feel a lot more christmasey about the whole thing...


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

A good deed is a reward in itself!

A cup of coffee would have been nice though


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

LOL, I think the good deed itself is the reward as well.
No offence meant, but had you look like Jessica Albany, I am pretty sure he would offer more that just a coffee.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

My friend lost his wallet in a cab last weekend. The guy who found it tracked my friend down, phoned him to tell him he had it, and agreed to drop it off at my place (friend lives in Unionville). I wasn't there to meet him but he told the concierge he was thrilled to do something nice to help someone. 

I think this story really illustrates a great mentality to have if you find/return something.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Zebrapl3co said:


> LOL, I think the good deed itself is the reward as well.
> No offence meant, but had you look like Jessica Albany, I am pretty sure he would offer more that just a coffee.


Is this an actress who looks like a medium city in New York state?


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

I think the meant to say Jessica Alba  or at least I hope he did, cauz she's a real hottie. I'm already drooling all over my keyboard as I type these words  
For those that don't know her:
























Habba habba haabbbaaa


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Lol, opps. It's Jessica Alba. Obviously I am not a great fan of her. LOL. It was just something that pop in my head because I just finnished watching Fantastic Four. Yeh, she cute and hot.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

